# طريقة عمل منظف سائل ( صابون سائل )



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (6 مارس 2010)

طريقة عمل برميل منظف سائل 120 لتر ب 2 جنية للكيلو نقوم بأحضار حوالى 90 لتر من الماء ثم نقوم بوضع 250 جرام من مادة النترسول ثم نقوم بتقليبها جيدا ثم نضع حوالى 2 كيلو صودا سائلة ثم تقلب جيدا لمدة ربع ساعة ثم يترك حوالى 3 ساعات ثم بعد ذلك نضع 10 كيلو حمض سلفونيك ثم يقلب جيدا ثم نقوم بالمعادلة بورقه عباد الشمس ph حتى تكون لون الورقة أخضر فاتح ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بوضع كيلو تكسابون مخفف بماء وكيلو ملح طعام على البرميل ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بوضع اللون والرائحة وبعد ذلك نقوم بوضع نصف زجاجة خل عادى .
ملاحظة :_ النترسول عند شركة نيرول أخر شارع الجيش القاهرة والتكسابون 
ملاحظة :_نضيف الخل لكى يعطى لمعان للصابون السائل ويساعد على نظافة الاوانى شديدة الاتساخ من الدهون .
 وتقبلوا تحياتى .......


----------



## كرم سعاده (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (11 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم شكرا على موضوعك 
لكن هل انترسول معروف عربيا بهذا الاسم 
وهل الخل يرفع من درجة الحموضة او لا يتأثر المنتج بالخل


----------



## eftekes (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكل واحد عطى معلومه ...


----------



## basemsh2003 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ملاحظة :_ النترسول عند شركة نيرول أخر شارع الجيش القاهرة 

عشان محدش يتلخبط النتروسول ده هو التيلوز وهو عباره عن ماده متخنه بتعمل قوام للصابون


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على معلوماتك 
وبالنسبة لحمض الخل لا يؤثر على الرقم الهيدروجيني 
ولكن الالتزام بنسبة معينة 
ولكن برأيي هذه القاعدة الاساسية وهنالك اضافات كثيرة مهمة


----------



## الجريسي (2 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووور


----------

